# Aintree today



## Clodagh (6 April 2017)

What a wonderful days racing. 
Did anyone not cry at the Red Rum bit?
Brilliant racing, shame for Katie Walsh. 
Even the puppy slept through most of it so i could really settle down and watch., It was worth a days holiday.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 April 2017)

yes it was good. not many horse falls and sounds like all were ok apart from the one which pulled up lame, but he has been taken home so there is a chance he will be ok.  agree shame for katie walsh and i am enjoying the little snapshots of racing like the red rum bit..on the whole i am happy with the itv coverage....


----------



## KautoStar1 (6 April 2017)

Apparently Katie will be fit to ride on Saturday. Just a bruise !!!!  Bloody hell these girls are tough.   

Well ridden Lizzie Kelly.  I have to say I find it difficult to warm to her and I can't quite put my finger on why, but whatever she rode a good race and deserves all the accolades I hope she gets.


----------



## Clodagh (6 April 2017)

KS I really don't like her. She is a bit arrogant and it drives me mad. AP was never above himself, and look what he achieved. 
I was really hoping Cue Card would hang on, but why on earth was he sent for home 7 fences out?
Well done Ms Walsh then, and good luck to her for Saturday.
Red Rum came to my Grandpa's 70th birthday, he was an awesome horse with such presence.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 April 2017)

I didn't manage to watch any of the racing today. Really not a fan of Lizzie Kelly I am afraid. I was quietly smiling to myself when she came off so early in the Gold Cup after all the hype before it  

I am glad all came home safe over the big fences today. You've got to give credit to Big Fella Thanks and the team that have looked after him so well to keep him going at such a high level for so many years. 3rd at 15yo is one hell of an achievement! I hope he retires now. He has earned it. I am glad to see Silvinaco Conti retired. He really hasn't fired in the last couple of seasons and he has earned his quiet time now.

We have a couple of runners tomorrow. 'My' wee lad, Sky Khan in the first. 4th in the race last year beaten 11l, he is 10lbs lower in the handicap this year. Can he do it? We shall know by 1.46pm tomorrow lol! We also have ImJoeKing in the Topham Chase. I hope he takes to the fences, he is a real yard favourite because he is a thug! But a nice thug, harmless but a bit ignorant lol!

Tomorrow is another dawn and another day! Safe out, safe in please everyone!


----------



## Mariposa (6 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I was really hoping Cue Card would hang on, but why on earth was he sent for home 7 fences out?
		
Click to expand...

My exact words when watching it were " God he's gone for home early!"  I was very sad he was beaten when he was coming back again, what a brave, gutsy little horse he is. Do you think they'll retire him now, all I see on facebook are calls to retire him.

I am looking forward to seeing Might Bite tomorrow!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 April 2017)

Mariposa said:



			My exact words when watching it were " God he's gone for home early!"  I was very sad he was beaten when he was coming back again, what a brave, gutsy little horse he is. Do you think they'll retire him now, all I see on facebook are calls to retire him.

I am looking forward to seeing Might Bite tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Cue Card will be back for the Betfair Bowl again next year. Tizzard was asked about retirement and said most certainly not!


----------



## scotlass (7 April 2017)

EKW said:



			I didn't manage to watch any of the racing today. Really not a fan of Lizzie Kelly I am afraid. I was quietly smiling to myself when she came off so early in the Gold Cup after all the hype before it  

I am glad all came home safe over the big fences today. You've got to give credit to Big Fella Thanks and the team that have looked after him so well to keep him going at such a high level for so many years. 3rd at 15yo is one hell of an achievement! I hope he retires now. He has earned it. I am glad to see Silvinaco Conti retired. He really hasn't fired in the last couple of seasons and he has earned his quiet time now.

We have a couple of runners tomorrow. 'My' wee lad, Sky Khan in the first. 4th in the race last year beaten 11l, he is 10lbs lower in the handicap this year. Can he do it? We shall know by 1.46pm tomorrow lol! We also have ImJoeKing in the Topham Chase. I hope he takes to the fences, he is a real yard favourite because he is a thug! But a nice thug, harmless but a bit ignorant lol!

Tomorrow is another dawn and another day! Safe out, safe in please everyone!
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with Sky Khan and Imjoeking tomorrow .. and, of course, One for Arthur on Saturday.

I'm another who can't warm to Lizzie Kelly, and like you, can't work out why.   And I hope Silviniaco Conti has a long, happy retirement.


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

Good luck today, EKW. 
I'm not sure Cue Card should retire, he looked great, but I think they should replace his jockey.


----------



## Chiffy (7 April 2017)

Good luck EKW.
Just what I thought Clodagh, not my favourite jockey.
I enjoyed yesterday. ITV are doing ok.
I think Lizzie Kelly is just too 'in your face' for most of us. In a way I don't blame her, it's hard to get a chance against the men and she has proved she is good enough on the right horse. I think she would be more liked if she did things in a slightly more understated way. On the other hand you can't blame her being overexcited!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 April 2017)

Lizzie Kelly only rides that horse because her mother owns the majority share in it and her step father trains it.


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Lizzie Kelly only rides that horse because her mother owns the majority share in it and her step father trains it.
		
Click to expand...

I thought she rode all of Nick Williams (her stepfathers horses) but I saw Richard Johnson on one yesterday.


----------



## Wimbles (7 April 2017)

Loved the Red Rum piece, and no I couldn't refrain from blubbing!

Good luck to your team EKW!  Are you at Aintree with them?  If so I'm incredibly jealous, it's such a special place.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 April 2017)

No i am at home riding out the donkeys lol I'd much rather be at aintree!

ETA i say donkeys but this lot out just now contains Arthur, 3 previous Cheltenham festival horses and all have won races.


----------



## Wimbles (7 April 2017)

Ah, well I'm still jealous as I'm in an office doing a budget forecast!!!


----------



## popsdosh (7 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Lizzie Kelly only rides that horse because her mother owns the majority share in it and her step father trains it.
		
Click to expand...

Meoww!!! Still the only lady jockey to win one let alone 2 grade one chases ever! Also done all the work on T4T herself right from his first race guess a lot of us could achieve that! Wish people would give credit where its due being talented doesnt automatically give you a personality!
41 NH winners 14% strike rate and not exclusively for the family some decent trainers use her!


----------



## Nicnac (7 April 2017)

Haven't seen any of it due to work unfortunately but glad that KW is just bruised as 6pm news last night driving home defo said broken arm.

LK doesn't come across too well but then she hasn't done too badly has she?  

The only thing I saw were pictures of extremely poorly dressed racegoers making a spectacle of themselves.  Don't they own mirrors?


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 April 2017)

I can't warm to LK as a personality but I would never under estimate her achievements which are phenomenal in a male dominated sport.  And a very dangerous one too.   She is entitled to be excited and delighted with her achievements so far.   I don't have to like her but I recognise her dedication talent and guts.   And I certainly don't smile to myself when she takes a fall.  
Sam W-C gets most of his rides because they are owned by his dad, but it still takes skill and determination to achieve gold cup, king George and Aintree wins. 
I doubt many of us could claim to be good enough or brave enough


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 April 2017)

Joe was jumping so so well! Bless him! He'll jump home with them i expect! Lol

He's home safe and that's the main thing! It was such a soft fall.


----------



## scotlass (7 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Joe was jumping so so well! Bless him! He'll jump home with them i expect! Lol

He's home safe and that's the main thing! It was such a soft fall.
		
Click to expand...


Relieved to hear Joe's okay.   As you say, it wasn't a hard fall, but especially at Aintree, it's sometimes the subsequent horses that are as much the danger as the fall itself.    Your boy just a bit outpaced, but there's always another day.

Keeping everything crossed for Arthur tomorrow


----------



## Clodagh (7 April 2017)

EKW said:



			Joe was jumping so so well! Bless him! He'll jump home with them i expect! Lol

He's home safe and that's the main thing! It was such a soft fall.
		
Click to expand...

He sort of forgot to lock his landing gear, didn't he? And he was running a stormer.


----------

